# Ferrari 456GT (Deck Install)



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok so the request was easy...
My CD Changer is busted Can you replace the Head Unit with a Player that can control iPod..

The Car: Ferrari 456GT
The Deck: Kenwood Exelon KDC-X994

The Tools Needed: 8mm, 10mm, #2 Phillips, Solder Gun, Heat Shrink, CAT5 Cable x 30 feet, 22/2 cable x 6 feet, RJ45 connectors, CAT5 Keystone Jacks, 8 foot USB Cable extension, short zip ties.

Here we go & enjoy



























Adding (2) runs of CAT5 one in a Gray(Top Row) the other in White Bottom Row










Upgrading The Grounds









Modding the face for the trim


























Mounted in the OEM Location & CAT5 runs mounted clean & solid









Face Test! ... It works..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mounted in place


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Some older Ferraris used to use Sony gear, and IIRC they had Unilink on the factory HU running a changer elsewhere in the vehicle. Was this similar? Could a Sony iPod interface have been used instead?

Nice work on the soldering. 

Jay


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

great work


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice.... is that the usb port for the ipod above the lighter


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Nice car and install BUT who would order a Ferrari with an Autotragic transmission  Seems it would take a lot of fun out of driving an Exotic.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Some older Ferraris used to use Sony gear, and IIRC they had Unilink on the factory HU running a changer elsewhere in the vehicle. Was this similar? Could a Sony iPod interface have been used instead?
> 
> Nice work on the soldering.
> 
> Jay


Jay,
You are correct it was a full sony with the din cable
I'm sure we could have made that work..
But I don't sell Sony & I would rather do a new Deck with better control
Next step is XD amps & Hybrid Audio Speakers


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I get that, I just wondered if it was possible. 
We get alot of Burgman scooters in our area and we've done a few face/brain relocations similar to yours...what do you guys do when you have to warranty the radio?

Also, do the Excelon radios have the same problem as the lower end radios (like the 342 IIRC) where the go into protection for no reason?

Jay


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice install, have a friend in Monaco who needs the same doing! PM if you fancy a trip out there!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice install. I had a friend do something similar in a first gen bronco. He place the radio under the driver seat and the face plate in the sun visor. Came out pretty trick till we went off roading. Stupid visor wouldn't stay up. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> .what do you guys do when you have to warranty the radio?
> 
> Also, do the Excelon radios have the same problem as the lower end radios (like the 342 IIRC) where the go into protection for no reason?
> 
> Jay


Well if I had a problem I would remove the brain and try a new face..
if it was the brain I would undo my connections & send it in..

I have not had any problems with this system or any Exelon decks..
the one I thought had a problem it was the Phone..


----------

